# Hilfe! Molch-Babys füttern?



## Efeu (7. Juli 2016)

Hey!

Die Überschrift mag sich sonderbar anhören, aber ich habe in meinen Terassen-Mini anscheinend mit den Pflanzen von nymphaion einige Molcheier eingeschleppt. Entdecke immer wieder kleine Molchlarven...ca. 3cm sind sie jetzt schon, aber noch mit Kiemen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich MITTEN in der Bremer Innenstadt wohne, d.h. wenn sie meinen Teich verlassen, sitzen sie in einem Innenhof fest, wo es außer meiner kleinen Terasse im Umkreis nichts Grünes und schon gar keine Teiche geben wird. Das Einzige, was noch erreichbar wäre, wäre die Weser...aber ein Fließgewässer!? Sauber ist sie, denn ich sehe dort sehr oft große Flußmuscheln.

Solange sie in meinem Teich sind, wird es ihnen an nichts fehlen, denke ich. Aber da er sehr dicht bepflanzt ist, ist es SEHR schwierig, sie dort rauszufangen...d.h. ich möchte die, die ich schon gefangen habe, jetzt nicht wieder reinsetzen.
Aber was mache ich mit ihnen bis ich einen geeigneten Teich für sie gefunden habe? Reicht es, wenn ich in den Behälter einige Wasserflöhe einsetze oder wovon ernähren sie sich?

Hilfe! Sie sind echt goldig und ich will, dass es ihnen gut geht. Am liebsten würde ich sie ja behalten, aber selbst, wenn sie hier unter einem der Büsche überwintern könnten, kämen sie ja nie wieder zurück in meinen Teich (er ist 1,2m hoch)


----------



## Goldfischline (7. Juli 2016)

Mh.....ich wäre in row,mit teich, falls du nicht weißt,wohin mit.Und hier ist echt viel Natur und Platz.Weser wäre wohl nicht so das Optimum,glaub ich.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2016)

Efeu schrieb:


> Reicht es, wenn ich in den Behälter einige Wasserflöhe einsetze oder wovon ernähren sie sich?


Sollte Reichen.


----------



## StefanBO (10. Juli 2016)

Um was für eine Molchart handelt es sich denn? Gibt es Fotos?

Das Aussetzen ist eine Problematik für sich. Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es ohne Ausnahmegenehmigung verboten ist. Sinn macht es aus Artenschutzgründen normalerweise nur dann, wenn auch ein neuer, geeigneter Lebensraum geschaffen wird. Da sind selbst Fachleute der Behörden und Verbände oft unterschiedlicher Meinung - ich habe da bei einer Larvenrettungsaktion selbst mal "vermittelt"  

Für erwachsene __ Molche brauchst du weniger einen geeigneten Teich, als vielmehr einen geeigneten Landlebensraum. Wasser brauchen sie später ja nur noch für den Nachwuchs, also zur Arterhaltung. Da wird oft (auch) eine Minipfütze zum Ablaichen genommen, das Wasserproblem liesse sich bei Berg- oder __ Teichmolch sicherlich am einfachsten lösen. Bei mir gibt's den meisten Bergmolchnachwuchs in einem kleinen Gabionenhochteich (40cm hoch, ca. 160 Liter, mit Totholz und Natursteinen an einer Außenseite) zu beobachten. Die Larven verstecken sich dort kaum und sind oft freischwebend im Wasser auf der Jagd nach Kleintieren zu sehen; Großlibellenlarven gibt es hier normalerweise nicht.

Die Tiere müssen aber den Gesamtlebensraum akzeptieren, um nicht abzuwandern.



.


----------



## Efeu (12. Juli 2016)

StefanBO schrieb:


> Um was für eine Molchart handelt es sich denn? Gibt es Fotos?
> 
> Das Aussetzen ist eine Problematik für sich. Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es ohne Ausnahmegenehmigung verboten ist. Sinn macht es aus Artenschutzgründen normalerweise nur dann, wenn auch ein neuer, geeigneter Lebensraum geschaffen wird. Da sind selbst Fachleute der Behörden und Verbände oft unterschiedlicher Meinung - ich habe da bei einer Larvenrettungsaktion selbst mal "vermittelt"
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.
Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass das mit dem Aussetzen genau wie mit Fröschen sein könnte. Aber genau aufgrund des benötigten Landlebensraums muss ich die Kleinen ja weggeben. Bei mir gibt es den leider nicht und sie würden doch unweigerlich sterben!?
Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um kleine Teichmolche handelt (sie sehen so aus wie die Larven, die ich von daheim kenne), aber ich poste euch gleich mal ein Foto. Wäre toll, wenn ihr euch damit besser auskennt.
Teichmolche gibt es bei meinen Eltern in größeren Mengen, trotzdem wir auch viele Ringelnattern haben. Ich denke daher, dass der Lebensraum mit sehr großem Teich, vielen Steingärten, kleinem Wäldchen und insgesamt vielen Naturwiesen mit Büschen und Streuobst ideal ist.

Wenn du mir was anderes raten würdest, dann gerne.


----------



## Efeu (12. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein Foto


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo __ Efeu,
sooo anspruchsvoll sind Teichmolche auch nicht.


Efeu schrieb:


> Ich denke daher, dass der Lebensraum mit sehr großem Teich, vielen Steingärten, kleinem Wäldchen und insgesamt vielen Naturwiesen mit Büschen und Streuobst ideal ist.


Das haben sie bei mir auch nicht...leider.
Ganz im Gegenteil...rundherum nur Reihenhausgärten mit durchgeharkten Beeten.
Dennoch kommen die __ Molche jedes Jahr in meinen Teich (der eher klein ist), um ab zu laichen.
Wichtig ist (bei deinem Hochteich):
mit Hilfe von Steinen, Holz, etc. eine vernünftige Ausstiegsmöglichkeit zu schaffen und auf der anderen Seite des Teiches (sprich draußen) das gleiche als Aufstiegsmöglichkeit.
Im Garten - wenn du den Molchen etwas Gutes tun willst - etwas Altholz im Wald sammeln und aufstapeln, ein paar alte Backsteine zu einer Versteckmöglichkeit stapeln und : einfach mal nicht so ordentlich sein im Garten. Mal was stehen lassen - statt es sofort raus zu reißen. Das brauchen Molche....und nicht nur die ...zum Überleben.
Lass sie mal da, wo sie jetzt sind und versuche ihnen einen annehmbaren Lebensraum zu schaffen...wenn du Spaß daran hast.
petra


----------



## Efeu (12. Juli 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo __ Efeu,
> sooo anspruchsvoll sind Teichmolche auch nicht.
> 
> Das haben sie bei mir auch nicht...leider.
> ...



Liebe Petra,
vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Ich bin von zuhause aus auch eine Freundin von wildwüchsigen Gärten und kann deinen Ausführungen nur zustimmen, ABER es geht ja darum, dass ich GAR KEINEN Garten habe in meiner Studentenbude ;-) Ich habe nur eine geflieste Terasse auf der mein Mini und Pflanzkübel stehen, dahinter ist ein gepflasterter Hinterhof (der mir nicht gehört und wo ich nix hinstellen darf) und anschließend an den Hinterhof ist ein "Garten" mit einem Beet und sonst vorallem auch Pflaster. Theoretisch könnte man eventuell Molche in diesem Beet irgendwie unterbringen, aber 1) gehört das schon dem Nachbar 2 Häuser weiter (und der mag es ganz offensichtlich nicht sehr natürlich...ich meine, er pflastert das lieber statt wenigstens einer Wiese) und 2) wäre das auch wirklich allerhöchstens ein Minimum an Überlebenschancen, von schönem Molchbiotop aber weeeeeeeit entfernt.


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2016)

Efeu schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine geflieste Terasse auf der mein Mini und Pflanzkübel stehen,


...ach so...hmm.
Da fällt mir der __ Feuersalamander ein, der seinerzeit in der Waschküche meiner Eltern lebte. Soll heißen: Tiere sind erstaunlich anpassungsfähig und wenn __ Molche etc. in städtischen Gebieten keine Lebensmöglichkeit fänden, gäbe es sie dort auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich war letztens mitten in der Bochumer City in einem großen Autohaus. Um ihren Parkplatz aufzuhübschen, hatten sie dort einen kleinen Teich mit Geplätschere und einer Seerose angelegt. In dem Teich entdeckte ich dann (...ich hab' natürlich nur am Teich gestanden und mich um die schnöden Autos nicht mehr gekümmert) zwei Grasfrösche, eine dicke Kröte und Froschlaich. Mitten in der Betonödnis. Auf die Kollegen warte ich - trotz naturähnlichem Teich und amphibiengerechtem Garten leider immer noch vergeblich, die kommen höchsten mal auf Besuch vorbei.
Im Endeffekt bleibt es natürlich dir überlassen, ob du die Molchbabys im Teich lassen willst...aber wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass sie es woanders 'schöner' hätten, würde ich sie jetzt, im Larvenstadium, rausfangen und umsetzten. Nicht erst warten, bis sie zu Kleinstmolchen geworden sind und den Teich ( vielleicht ohne das du es überhaupt bemerkst) verlassen wollen.
petra


----------

